#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Βιβλίο για Νομοθεσία Άδειας ΚΥΕ

## pat12

Πωλείται σύγγραμα σε άριστη κατάσταση σχετικά με την Νομοθεσία Άδειας Λειτουργίας Καταστημάτων Υγειονομικού Ενδιαφέροντος.

----------

